# Realistic Fursuit Head Making



## MidnightShadowcat (Mar 29, 2011)

I have in the past made my own fursuit head twice, both times it was still too toony for my liking. I am looking for any advice that you can give me on how to make it more realistic. My fursona is a Demon cat so it needs to look basically like a house cat.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

how is it coming out too toony, eyes, head shape? any examples of your work?


----------



## Ophee (Mar 29, 2011)

http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d2u1y9u 
Perhaps some inspiration (~O_^)^?


----------



## Furr (Mar 29, 2011)

Well you're going to have to cast your own eyes out of a clear acrylic resin. Also make sure you get your proportions right. The main reason toony looks like toony is the odd proportions, they tend to have crack eyes and huge noses. Also look up taxidermy photos of sculls, muscle structure, and real life pictures of the animal you are doing rather than a drawn reference sheet. Also a lot of the more realistic fursuit heads are cast, so you better be good at molding.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Taaxidermy/Resin eyes, realistic noses, realistic teeth, whiskers.
You'll have to use real life references to get a general idea.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 29, 2011)

This doesn't really help the head, but on the hands, use the foam method (gluing foam to gloves and then furring over them) for realism. For the head, clear cast resin eyes and eyelids.


----------



## MidnightShadowcat (Apr 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> how is it coming out too toony, eyes, head shape? any examples of your work?



heres an example of what i mean the link is to the picture i took of it when i finished it. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3820799/


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 2, 2011)

The eyes. And the nose. If you want it to not be toony, use cast resin / taxidermist eyes. And the nose just looks.. weird.


----------



## Nae (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with Birdeh. Also, you should make the inner mouth more realistic (you can cast your own jawset or buy a premade one). This works for toony, but it won't work if you want a realistic head.

Also, the anatomy doesn't look like the anatomy of a realistic cat either. If you're doing toony, making an oversized nose on a dog is ok (to a certain degree), but when you do it on a realistic head, well, it's not realistic anymore.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 2, 2011)

You may also just have to understand that making something that realistic may be beyond your suit crafting abilities.

Luckily for you, there are many suit makers out there who can do realistic well.
http://www.lionofthesun.com/
http://www.onefurall.com/gallery/index.php?cat=7
http://www.primalvisions.com/galleries/Lions/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/magpiebones

Just to name a few.


----------



## Ushuaia (Mar 12, 2012)

I did a very realistic wolf suit, here are a few pictures of the head I did. 











I am new at this so bear with me. This was my first head. But as you can see I used taxidermy eyes, nose, teeth, and tongue. I made this on a wire mesh frame. I don't recommend using wire mesh as it is very very labor intensive and difficult to work with. Foam and cast resin is a lot easier to work with. However if you are going try for realism you really need to use taxidermy sets, nothing works better or gives it as realistic look as these. Use the species that you are mimicking. There are taxidermy sets for almost all species, and yes even felines. I would recommend using a leopard or Jaguar jaw set, eyes, and nose. It is all about the details. I used a strip of leather to make the lip, around the eyes and nose. I could make this more realistic but I have yet to learn to airbrush. The fur quality also plays a huge factor. If you skimp on fur it will show. I used a two toned high quality fur.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2012)

Necro!


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 17, 2012)

Ophee said:


> http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d2u1y9u
> Perhaps some inspiration (~O_^)^?


http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/#/d4odbrz

After looking at that page ^ that is amazing.


----------

